# LED lights turn off/on intermittently when water pump on



## 105823 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi All,

I replaced some 12volt halogen lights and a fluorescent light with some 12volt LED lights to extend battery life. 

When the water pump is operating some (not all) of the lights will turn themselves off and on intermittently. Not all of the LED lights are effected, it doesn't happen every time and some of the LED lights are not effected at all. 
Do i need an electrical filter to stop this from happening? Has anybody else suffered with this problem?

The water pump is a Fiamma Aqua 8, the LED lights are Eterna D035 and for info its all connected to a ArSilicii fuseless switching power supply and distribution unit in a 2005 Ford Rimor Europeo NG6.

Thanks in advance

Regards

Al


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Al

If you cough up your tenner you will have access to the search facility, and will be able to look up the several threads which discuss this problem!  

I think it has to do with the threshold voltage required to fire up the LED lights, but the ancient memory is not what it was so I myself would have to search to find out for sure. 8O  

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Highly likely that the pump is pulling the voltage dwon when its operating, does it happen only when you are not on hook up?

Would not worry about it.

Peter


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think Dave and Peter are probably right. LED lamps suitable for motor vehicles have electronics boards to regulate the supply to the actual LED array. These will have different thresholds, even between lamps from the same source, below which they will not work. Your pump is a big current draw so when your battery isn't being charged and say has got down to 12.3 - 12.5V you can expect it to dip quite severely when the pump runs.

If it happens when on charge or with a fully charged battery then I would be looking for a poor connection (earth or positive feed) in the circuitry that the LEDs and the pumps share. That could just be from the battery to 'fuse unit'.

Get back to us when you know more


----------

